# properties von rt.jar füllen



## noisebreath (28. Mai 2009)

hi

hab in nem project die variable :

```
public final static String DEFAULT = System.getProperty( "user.dir" ) + "/t.properties";
```
wird in die properties geladen:

```
public static void load() throws IOException, FileNotFoundException {
		load( DEFAULT );
	}

	public static void load( String sFile ) throws IOException, FileNotFoundException {
		System.out.println( "loading settings from file " + sFile );
		m_properties.load( new FileInputStream( new File( sFile ) ) );
	}
```

Bei nem project lädt er einfach die datei aus der workspace ausdem projectfolder. in einem plugin versucht er es aber aus eclipse zu laden, da eclipse ja der aufrufer ist. 
wie muesste der pfad lauten damit er trotzdem in dem pluginfolder in der workspaca sucht? (also relativer pfad  natürlich')
gibt es da was?

lg
noise


----------



## Wildcard (28. Mai 2009)

Da ich von deinem Post ziemlich genau gar nichts verstanden habe schreibe ich einfach mal auf was dein Code tut:
Lädt eine Datei aus dem Verzeichnis  von dem aus die Applikation gestartet wurde (user.dir = Ausführungsverzeichnis). Und das ist nicht das was du möchtest, weil?


----------



## noisebreath (29. Mai 2009)

ich weiss was es das tut aber ich möchte dass es aus dem verzeichnis ausgelesen wird in dem mein plugin ist.
die applikation die das ganze startet ist in dem fall eclipse. ich muss dann diese datei in den eclipse ordner packen. ich würde aber gerne dass es aus dem workspace geladen wird. 
Der Grund: ich kann das projekt komplett aus der workspace exportieren


----------



## Wildcard (29. Mai 2009)

*Verschieb nach Plattformprogrammierung*
Du suchst wohl die Klasse FileLocator?


----------



## noisebreath (3. Jun 2009)

weiss nicht. 
System Properties (The Java™ Tutorials > Essential Classes > The Platform Environment)
zeigt mir was es alles wohl so gib, aber ich weiss nicht ob und falls welches für meine zwecke ist.
wie gesagt im moment wird user.dir benutzt. das hat bei einem javaproject auch super funktioniert. da hat er aus dem projectfolder geladen. jetzt da ich daraus ein bundle gemacht habe versucht er es aus eclipsefolder zu laden. ich will die einstellung aber so dass ers noch immer aus dem bundlefolder holt und wollte wissen ob das so möglich ist..


----------



## dzim (3. Jun 2009)

könnte hier gerade das problem sein, das du (noisebreath) versuchst über die java probs zu dem pfad hinzunavigieren?
die system props geben dir eben nur informationen über die plattform, auf der deine jre gerade läuft, was aber nichts mit deinen plugins zu tun hat.
Wildcard meint damit, das du den FileLocator nutzen sollst, anstelle der system props. dadurch kannst du den genauen pfad (ULR bei FileLocator.find(...) oder sogar ein konkretes File-object erhalten .getBundleFile(...))

schau dir den FileLocator mal an - das wird sicher genau das sein, was du brauchst!


----------



## noisebreath (3. Jun 2009)

oki danke


----------

